# HF7 für WinCC flexible 2k5 sp1 und RT 2k5 sp1



## rs-plc-aa (2 März 2007)

Hallo,

es ist soweit...

Das HF7 für unser geliebtes WinCC flexible ist draussen !

Was gibt´s neues ?

Nun die Verbesserungen scheinen weitreichender zu sein als im Beipackzettel beschrieben steht.

Ich habe es gearde am laufen und meine daß es noch ein wenig flüssiger läuft (jeder Tropfen zählt).

Die Projekte müssen wieder mal konvertiert werden - klappt bis jetzt problemlos.

Achtung !!!

Es liegt das MS dotNET Framework v2 mit (en) drin !

Das bedeutet es hat sich mehr getan als von aussen sichtbar ist.

Ich empfehle für die die es nicht sowieso schon installiert hatten es VORHER zu tun - und zwar vollständig von MS heruntergeladen.

Wichtig !!!

Nach der dotNET installation läuft der Prozess "mscoresvc.exe"

Bitte ca. 5min. den Rechner nach dem Neustart nicht anfassen und diesen Prozess werkeln lassen (er ist zwar nach dem Neustart gleich da fängt aber erst im Leerlauf an richtig aktiv zu werden). Wenn der Prozess fertig ist verschwindet er dann auch und gut.

Ich sage nur deshalb achtung weil ich schon mal ein Problem hatte als ich flexible startete während dieser Prozess lief - also aus lassen...

Hier der Link:


> von Siemens
> BESCHREIBUNG: Das Hotfix 7 für WinCC flexible 2005 SP1 ist verfügbar. Alle zukünftig ausgelieferten WinCC flexible 2005 SP1 Pakete enthalten bereits Hotfix 7. ...
> Read more​


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 März 2007)

Was für eine (hoffentlich) überaus erfreuliche Neuigkeit! Somit ist der Freitagabend mal wieder gelaufen :???: . Hoffe, es lohnt sich.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 März 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Es liegt das MS dotNET Framework v2 mit (en) drin !
> ...
> Ich empfehle für die die es nicht sowieso schon installiert hatten es VORHER zu tun - und zwar vollständig von MS heruntergeladen.



Danke fürt die Info! :-D 

Aber warum dotNET von MS runterladen, wenn es doch mit drin liegt ?

Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 März 2007)

Ich will ja nicht die Pferde scheu machen, aber ...

/edit/
Keine Panik! Mein Laufwerk D: war voll! Warum denke ich eigentlich immer gleich an das Schlimmste? Ich muss wohl erst wieder etwas Vertrauen zu bestimmten Dingen neu entwickeln.

HF7 läuft erst mal  !


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 März 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht die Pferde scheu machen, aber meine ersten Resultate stimmen mich etwas nachdenklich. Ich muss dazu sagen, ich habe die Hinweise von RS zunächst erst einmal nicht befolgt (nur Testrechner).



Danke für deinen Einsatz als Beta - Tester ! ;-)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 März 2007)

Hallo Siemens, RS und UG,

ich könnte euch jetzt alle knutschen! Meine sporadischen Spezial-Effekte mit der Grafik sind mit HF7 zu permanenten Spezial-Effekten geworden! Das nenne ich einen Fortschritt! Dadurch habe ich die Ursache endlich finden können. Ich musste zwar ca. 21.893 Grafiken nachbearbeiten, aber egal, es ist erledigt. Jetzt mutiere ich zum WinCC Flexibele Graphik Designer  !


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Andreas Eisenmann (2 März 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ca. 21.893 Grafiken nachbearbeiten, aber egal, es ist erledigt. Jetzt mutiere ich zum WinCC Flexibele Graphik Designer  !



 Oh

  Na dann ist ja nicht nur der Freitagabend gelaufen, sondern auch das ganze Wochenende


----------



## 0815prog (3 März 2007)

*Achtung!! *

Seit ich HF7 installiert habe, tritt das Diskettensymbol auch nach dem Speichern nicht mehr in den Hintergrund. Beim Schließen eines Projektes wird jetzt immer nochmals abgefragt, ob man die Änderungen Speichern möchte, obwohl es vorher bereits neu generiert und gespeichert wurde.

Kann einer von Euch dieses Verhalten auch nachvollziehen?? Bisher hatte ich das nicht. 

Kurze Rückmeldung wäre interessant!! Danke.


Gruss

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## Rayk (3 März 2007)

Hallo,
bei mir tritt das "Problem" mit dem Diskettensymbol nicht auf.


----------



## 0815prog (3 März 2007)

*Entwarnung!!*

Mittlerweile konnte ich das Verhalten eingrenzen. 
Und zwar tritt es nur auf wenn beim Speichern noch eins der projektierten Bilder geöffnet ist.


Gruss

___________________________________


----------



## rs-plc-aa (5 März 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Siemens, RS und UG,
> 
> ...Meine sporadischen Spezial-Effekte mit der Grafik sind mit HF7 zu permanenten Spezial-Effekten geworden! Das nenne ich einen Fortschritt! Dadurch habe ich die Ursache endlich finden können. Ich musste zwar ca. 21.893 Grafiken nachbearbeiten, aber egal, es ist erledigt...
> Gruß, Onkel


 
Kannst du das etwas genauer erläutern ? 
Was für "Spezial-Effekte" meinst du da - und wie hast du sie behoben ?

Korrektur meinerseits zum Thema dotNET:

Natürlich kann mann auch das mitgelieferte verwenden (wenn man das HF7 Setup vorher manuell entpackt kommt man ja ran)

Nur ist das mitgelieferte für die englische Windows Version bestimmt...
... kann gehen weiss ich aber nicht - und nahm wie immer NICHT das mitgelieferte.

Wichtig ist vor allem das mit dem Dienst -> der sollte fertig sein bevor das HF7 Setup ausgeführt wird...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 März 2007)

Hallo RS,



rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Kannst du das etwas genauer erläutern ?
> Was für "Spezial-Effekte" meinst du da - und wie hast du sie behoben ?..


Ich könnte mich natürlich eben so gut auch gleich bei Siemens als Onkel Dagobert vorstellen, aber was soll's. Dann darf ich halt hier nicht mehr so viel schimpfen  .


In meinen RT-Projekten verwende ich viele selbsterstellte Grafiken mit transparentem Hintergrund. Diese sind eingesetzt in Grafiklisten und als einzelne Grafiken in Bildbausteinen. Kreiert wurden die Bildchen mit Paint.Net im *.png-Format. Der Hintergrund wurde transparent belassen, so wie es mit Paint.Net im genannten Format machbar ist. Transparenz ist nicht mit jedem Format möglich, nahm ich an, nachdem ich ein bisschen recherchiert hatte.

Zustand vor HF7:
Als ich mit dem transparenten Kram anfing, testete ich natürlich erst einmal die Möglichkeiten. Ich also, Grafik gebastelt und in einer Grafikliste verwendet - ging schon einmal nicht. Man kann beim Einfügen nicht die Option "transparent" anwählen (auch mit HF7 nicht möglich - funktioniert trotzdem). Dann habe ich einen anderen Weg gesucht. Ich fügte die einzelnen Bilder direkt als Grafik ein, legte sie übereinander und machte sie einzeln über die Eigenschaften sichtbar bzw. unsichtbar, was auch mit der Transparenz funktionierte. Welche Transparent-Farbe ich beim Einfügen wählte, hatte keinen Einfluss. Irgendwann später, als ich schon ettliche Stunden und Tage investiert hatte, erschienen einige Grafiken urplötzlich nicht mehr transparent, sondern rechteckig mit weissen Hintergrund.

Nun begann das Rätselraten. Mit Unterstützung von Siemens kamen wir dann darauf dass sich dieser Effekt beheben lässt, wenn man die Grafiken noch einmal bearbeitet, wie z.Bsp. verschieben und dieses wieder rückgängig machen. Dann funktionierte es nach dem Generieren meist wieder. Jedoch nicht für lange Zeit! Nach Änderungen und mehrmaligem Generieren trat der Fehler immer wieder auf. Es waren immer nur einige der Grafiken betroffen. An den Grafiken selbst wurde nichts verändert. Irgendwelche nachvollziehbare Zusammenhänge gab es nicht, völlig unklar das ganze.

Wochen später erhielt ich von Siemens die Mitteilung dass Flexible nicht jede Farbe transparent darstellen kann. Ich sollte die Grafiken mit der Transparent-Farbe einfügen, die als Voreinstellung vorgegeben ist (255;0;255). Da meine png-Grafiken ohnehin einen "farblosen" Hintergrund hatten und da es ja mal funktionierte und dann mal wieder nicht, hatte ich erst einmal garnichts unternommen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt gab es auch keinen dringenden Handlungsbedarf, es war eh zu spät, die Anlagen liefen bereits beim Kunden.


Zustand mit HF7:
Der oben beschriebene Effekt trat nun permanent auf. Die Grafikhintergründe waren nun alle zuverlässig nichttransparent. Nach wenigen Versuchen war es klar. *Die Hintergründe dürfen beim Erstellen der Grafik nicht transparent sein, sondern müssen die o.g. Farbe bekommen (255;0;255)!* Ob es nun auch mit beliebigen Formaten oder mit anderen Farben funktioniert, habe ich nicht getestet.


Das Abartige war, dass der Effekt sporadisch auftrat. Der Ursache auf den Grund zu gehen, war so gut wie aussichtslos. Auswirkungen von Änderungen kamen u.U. erst Tage später zum Vorschein.


HF7 läuft bei mir bis jetzt ohne Probleme.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Shadow (6 März 2007)

*HF7 - ... und bis jetzt nur Ärger*

Hallo zusammen

habe nun auch das Hotfix 7 installiert, nach dem ich reichlich positive Kritik gelesen habe - und ärger mich schwarz. Komme mir i.M. vor wie Beta-Tester.

Heute 1,5h verloren, weil ich das Zeichnen einer Linie mit ESC abgebrochen habe. Resultat: WinCC hat sich ohne Vorwarnung verabschiedet.

Konvertieren nach Version 2005 getestet ( läuft noch auf meinem Notebook; und das bleibt auch vorerst so!! ): aus den Grafiklisten sind  die Standardwerte verschwunden   !!  Angelegt hatte ich 4 Grafiken mit den Wertigkeiten 0 - 4, wobei 0 (graues Feld) der Standard war.

Nach dem Absturz kam (ganz Windows-like) das Meldungsfenster mit der Absturzursache, leider war der Senden-Button grau hinterlegt, sprich nicht bedienbar. Habe das Ganze dann kopiert und an Winflexible.quality geschickt.

Bananen-Hotfix ?!?!? Reift beim Kunden!

Überlege ernsthaft, ob ich das Ganze mit 2K5 SP1 HF6 wieder überbügel.

// STRG-S im 2-Minutentakt ist notwendig; zumindest bei meiner Installation, sammel gerade die Sachen, die nicht funktionieren; werde die dann hier posten. Bin mal gespannt, was der Support sagt.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (6 März 2007)

Hallo,

@ Onkel Dagobert:

vielen Dank für das detaillierte Aufzeigen - so bleibt keine weitere Frage offen...
Höchstens an Siemens selbst in Bezug auf welchen Bildeditor die wohl als "Referenz" zugrunde gelegt haben der die Anforderungen von flexible erfüllt bzw. umgekehrt.
(Ich selbst verwende übrigens auch Paint.net)

Ist sowieso ein wenig suspekt was unter "Einstellungen" -> "OLE-Einstellungen" alles für Formate <angeboten> werden bei denen ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen kann daß diese eingefügt werden können - bei manchen probier ich es besser gar nicht ...

@ Shadow:

Bei dir ist wenn dann bei der Installation des HF7 was schief gegangen...

Am HF7 selbst kanns nicht liegen da es bei anderen diese Probleme nicht gibt. 
Ich würde dir empfehlen sofort dein Image zurückzusichern welches du ja VOR der Installation eines JEDEN Updates für SIMATIC Software erstellt hast, und dann einen neuen Versuch starten.

Hattest du das dotNET Framework v2 vor der Installation schon drauf - oder hast du es mit dem Setup mit "erledigen lassen" ?

Die Antwort wäre vielleicht gar nicht so uninteressant...


----------



## Shadow (7 März 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ Onkel Dagobert:
> 
> ...



Moin 
habe das beiliegende dotNET installiert, quasi nach Installationsanleitung.
Frage mich als "normaler" Anwender, warum ich das nicht tun sollte. Schließlich hat die Weltfirma Siemens dies Paket dabeigelegt - und dann sollte es auch die Qualitätssicherung durchlaufen haben. Soviel zur Theorie.
Zum Thema Image zurücksichern - unsere Arbeitsstationen werden automatisch gesichert. Muß allerdings warten bis Chef Nr.2, der auch unser Admin ist, wieder im Hause weilt. Dann schau'n wir mal.

Ich weiß schon warum ich auf eine 2.Partition für Siemens-Software bestanden habe. Keine gräbt sich so tief ins System.

Alles wird gut...  :???:    :-D  (...immer nur 5 Minuten ärgern)


----------



## rs-plc-aa (7 März 2007)

Hallo,

dann lies (@Shadow) doch bitte noch mal den Eröffnungsbeitrag zum Thema.

Hier wird darauf hingewiesen daß es Probleme geben KÖNNTE (nicht MUSS) wenn man irgendwas mit flexible rumfummelt und im Hintergrund eine noch nicht ganz abgeschlossene Installation von dotNET v2 schlummert.

Daher einfach der Tip: dotNET zuerst einzeln installieren (ob du es aus dem HF extrahierst oder das passende zu deiner Windows-Sprachversion! von MS runterlädst [wurde auch schon beschrieben] - musst du wissen),
dann einen Neustart machen (obwohl u.U. keine Aufforderung dafür kommt), und nach dem Neustart den Taskmanager öffnen und den Prozess "mscorsvw.exe" suchen und so lange keine Aktion am PC machen bis der Prozess verschwunden ist --->>> erst dann ist die Installation vom Framework VOLLSTÄNDIG ABGESCHLOSSEN !

Danach kannst du dann den HF draufknallen.

Diese Vorgehensweise kann aber natürlich nur gewählt werden wenn das Setup zum ersten mal gestartet wird.
Einen verkorksten Fehlversuch kriegt man so definitiv NICHT wieder flott !
Daher die ständigen Hinweise mit den Images - Für manche Sachen hat man nur einen Versuch und wenn der schiefgeht kann man sich sämtliche Reparaturversuche sparen.

@all:
Deswegen habe ich ja den Beitrag überhaupt unmittelbar nach veröffentlichung gleich hier aufgemacht weil ich mir schon dachte daß mit einführung des dotNET v2 Probleme auftauchen werden - speziell bei denen eben die es noch nicht drauf hatten.



> Ich weiß schon warum ich auf eine 2.Partition für Siemens-Software bestanden habe. Keine gräbt sich so tief ins System.


Vergiß es einfach...
Außer die zweite Partition enthält ein separates Betriebssystem.


----------



## Shadow (8 März 2007)

// 2.Partition/Betriebssystem

...so ist es!


----------



## rs-plc-aa (8 März 2007)

Hallo,

@Shadow:
Und, hast du noch mal einen "neuen" Versuch gestartet ?


----------



## Shadow (8 März 2007)

@rs-plc-aa

....nein! Werde ich wohl diese Woche auch nicht mehr zu kommen. Arbeite jetzt erst mal mit NB und HF6 weiter. Termine, Termine...

Thema erstmal abschließen - bei Neuigkeiten melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (8 März 2007)

Hallo,

@Shadow: Alles klar...


Das Thema bleibt (natürlich) offen - es gibt ja vielleicht noch mehr die das interessiert oder selbst noch vor der Installation stehen.
Die profitieren von den Erfahrungen (um das geht´s hier ja...)

Also alles über HF7 Setup / Bugs hier rein !


----------



## Merten1982 (9 März 2007)

Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd den Download auf der Siemens seite zu finden... Ich habe auch den link 
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24758642
aus dem ersten post versucht, da bekomme ich nur allgemeine Informationen zum Produkt Support von Siemens....

Wenn ich mich durch den Produktbaum klicke, finde ich zwar das SP1 für WinCC2005 aber keine Hotfixes....

Beim HF6 war das doch ganz einfach, was mache ich nur falsch???


----------



## rs-plc-aa (9 März 2007)

Hallo Merten1982,

für einen link anzuklicken kann man doch nicht "zu blöd" sein...

Der Link ist tot (hab´s grad selbst probiert) - warum weiss ich jetzt allerdings auch nicht...

Einfach später noch mal probieren.

Falls ich eine genauere Ursache gemeldet bekomme werde ich bescheid geben.


----------



## uncle_tom (9 März 2007)

Hallo,

auf der Siemens Support Seite gibt es zur Zeit keinerlei Hotfix für
WinCC flexible 2005 zum Download. Lediglich das SP1 ist verfügbar.

Warum wohl


----------



## Martin Glarner (9 März 2007)

Wo ist das HF geblieben? Antwort von Siemens:


> das Hotfix7 ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar. Wir haben es vorerst aus dem Netz genommen, da unsere Entwicklung ein Problem festgestellt hat. Unsere Entwicklung arbeitet mit Hochdruck an der Beseitigung des Problems. Sobald das Problem beseitigt ist, wird das Hotfix7 wieder ins Internet gestellt.


----------



## zotos (9 März 2007)

Ist doch ok. Wenn man weis das man ei Problem hat sollte man den Kunden den Stress ersparen ein Schadhaftes HF zu benutzen. Nennen die das wenigstens HF8 oder HF7 Version 2 oder wie soll man dann noch mal durchblicken?

Bald bekommen die sicher so einen Updateserver wie bei MS WinUpdate der dann Euere Festplatten durchsucht ;o)


----------



## rs-plc-aa (9 März 2007)

Hallo,
das ist ja interessant...

Ich habe mal vorsichtshalber die Arbeit damit eingestellt - nicht daß noch was is.

Kann aber für meinen Teil sagen daß ich heute den ganzen Tag vollast damit gearbeitet habe, keinen Fehler festgestellt und eigentlich zufrieden damit war.

Dann kanns ja nicht so schlimm sein - trotzdem lass ich es zu bis man weiss was für ein Fehler das das sein soll (da halten sie sich mal wieder sehr bedeckt)


edit: Danke übrigens noch an Martin Glarner für die Nachfrage und hier Bescheid zu geben !!!


----------



## rs-plc-aa (9 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ist doch ok. Wenn man weis das man ei Problem hat sollte man den Kunden den Stress ersparen ein Schadhaftes HF zu benutzen. Nennen die das wenigstens HF8 oder HF7 Version 2 oder wie soll man dann noch mal durchblicken?
> 
> Bald bekommen die sicher so einen Updateserver wie bei MS WinUpdate der dann Euere Festplatten durchsucht ;o)


 
1.) Zustimmung
2.)  

Und wie soll der dann heißen ?

SIMUPDATE wäre z.B. so ein typisches Siemens-Wort


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ist doch ok. Wenn man weis das man ei Problem hat sollte man den Kunden den Stress ersparen..


..und man sollte den Kunden informieren!

Eines schönen Tages macht man einen online/offline-Bausteinvergleich per Fernwartung und schwupp's - der Bausteinordner ist spurlos verschwunden und taucht nie wieder auf :twisted: .

*Macht unbedingt Datensicherungen, und das öfter als sonst!*


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (9 März 2007)

Na deswegen heißt das ja *HOTFIX* . Im allgemeinen heißt es doch immer, nur einsetzen, wenn die beschriebenen Verbesserungen für die eigene Arbeit wichtig sind. Wenn ich also z.Bsp. eh kaum mit Scripten arbeite, muß ich auch nicht unbedingt ein Hotfix installieren, das irgendeinen Fehler im Umgang damit behebt. Nach einigen Monaten kann man das dann nachholen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 März 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na deswegen heißt das ja *HOTFIX* . Im allgemeinen heißt es doch immer, nur einsetzen, wenn die beschriebenen Verbesserungen für die eigene Arbeit wichtig sind. Wenn ich also z.Bsp. eh kaum mit Scripten arbeite, muß ich auch nicht unbedingt ein Hotfix installieren, das irgendeinen Fehler im Umgang damit behebt. Nach einigen Monaten kann man das dann nachholen.



100% ACK.

....................


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 März 2007)

Hallo Ralle,



Ralle schrieb:


> ..Im allgemeinen heißt es doch immer, nur einsetzen, wenn die beschriebenen Verbesserungen für die eigene Arbeit wichtig sind...


Manchmal trifft das auch zu, und dann? Verwendung der HFs auf eigenes Risiko? Die Situation ist nicht zu ändern. Leider gibt es für manch einen auch kein Zurück!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (9 März 2007)

@Onkel

Das ist dann das Problem. Ich hab mir angwöhnt, keine Updates mehr zu machen (insbesondere Siemens), ohne vorher die gesamte Festplatte (mindestens Win-Systemlaufwerk und Programme) gesichert zu haben, das hat mich schon gerettet. Wenn man allerdings erst nach einigen Wochen mitbekommt, daß etwas nicht stimmt, dann :twisted: ist das wirklich böse, das beim restaurieren auch einige Daten verloren gehen können, besonders, weil man gar nicht an alles denken kann (z.Bsp. emails in Outlook).


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 März 2007)

Hallo Ralle,



Ralle schrieb:


> ..Ich hab mir angwöhnt, keine Updates mehr zu machen (insbesondere Siemens), ohne vorher die gesamte Festplatte (mindestens Win-Systemlaufwerk und Programme) gesichert zu haben..


Die Installation des Programms ist ja nicht einmal das Problem. Das Problem sind die Projekte, die zumindest bei HF7 konvertiert werden. Ich glaube kaum, dass das wieder rückgängig gemacht werden kann. Und wer in der letzten Woche fleissig ein Projekt online an der Anlage weiterentwickelt hat, hat's auch schwer, auf alte Versionen zurück zu greifen.

So viele Reinfälle habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Man könnte glatt nochmal umschulen, zum Landschaftspfleger oder so. Vielleicht bleibt beim Blümchengießen am Ende ein Cent übrig.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rs-plc-aa (9 März 2007)

Das mit den Datensicherungen predigie ich ja auch immer - aber das ist halt nur die eine Seite -> nämlich die daß man gegen Fehler bei der Installation selbst abgesichert ist und noch mal neu versuchen kann.

Aber das was Onkel Dagobert sagt ist das andere -> Installation hat offensichtlich geklappt, also Projekte konvertieren und weiterarbeiten...

Und wenn dann eine lapidare Meldung kommt "Es wurde ein Fehler festgestellt" dann hört sich das wirklich so an wie bei Microsoft und Ihrem Updatejungle...

Zurück geht dann oft nach einem (Arbeits-)Tag schon nicht mehr :???: 


Natürlich warten alle auf das große neue Release in dem dann alles plötzlich vergessen ist was bisher war - und die Lage ist bei WinCC flexible noch etwas spitzer da so ein Release noch dringend (wieder) aussteht.

Also hofft man insgeheim ob nun HF oder SP daß zumindest ein paar Dinge besser werden - was ja auch bei dem was nach 2005 SP1 kam meistens der Fall war.

Hinzu kommt daß das HF6 einen positiven Trend erkennen ließ und somit die Installation von HF7 (zudem ist hier auch die RT eingeschlossen wo für mich auch ein Fehler behoben wurde) eher gute Vorzeichen hatte.


Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall etwas mehr transparenz wünschen - und wenn so etwas passiert sollte man es genau so schnell mitbekommen wie daß es zum download bereitsteht -> Ohne die Meldung hier und heute hätte ich gar keine Info gehabt.

Heruntergeladen hatte ich es ja schon - also vermisste ich es nicht und war schon kurz vor der Installation auf dem zweiten Rechner - TOLL


----------



## Bender (9 März 2007)

@onki daggi:
Ich weiss ja nicht, ob du es schon wußtest, aber wenn ein Projekt konvertiert wird, dann geschieht dies immer nur mit einer Kopie des Originals. Das OriginalProjekt bekommt dann immer den zusatz ".backup". Steht aber in der grossen Meldung vor dem Konvertieren immer drin...

Gruß,
Bender


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 März 2007)

Bender schrieb:


> @onki daggi:
> Ich weiss ja nicht, ob du es schon wußtest, aber wenn ein Projekt konvertiert wird, dann geschieht dies immer nur mit einer Kopie des Originals. Das OriginalProjekt bekommt dann immer den zusatz ".backup".



Das nützt nur garnichts, wenn du im neuen Projekt schon wieder 2-3 Tage Arbeit drinn stecken hast und es dann nicht mehr weitergeht ...


----------



## Bender (9 März 2007)

Ist das denn so?
Ich glaube nicht...
Ausserdem hätten die bei Siemens sicherlich eine Warnung rausgegeben,wenn man seine Projekte mit dem HF7 unbrauchbar macht.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 März 2007)

Hallo Bendi,

ich habe immer mehrere Datenstände gesichert.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 März 2007)

Bender schrieb:


> ...
> Ausserdem hätten die bei Siemens sicherlich eine Warnung rausgegeben,wenn man seine Projekte mit dem HF7 unbrauchbar macht.


   Na klar, Bendi

"Vorsicht Siemens inside"

/edit/
Nein Bendi, eine Woche Arbeit ist pfutsch, nicht das Projekt. Außerdem nutzt der Kunde bereits die Funktionen die in der letzten Woche hinzugekommen sind. Die Anlage läuft Tag für Tag und rund um die Uhr. Es ist halt manchmal problematisch, hinzugehen und eine alte Version einzuspielen. Selbst wenn das soweit möglich ist, muss man dann wieder in Kleinarbeit bei laufender Anlage alles noch einmal einarbeiten.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (9 März 2007)

Man kann sich natürlich nie komplett absichern, wie auch. Mir hat es mal meinen Desktop mit w2k zuerhauen, nachdem ich DSL hatte und meinte, die Microsoft-Updates nun ruhig mal durchlaufen zu lassen. Hat sogar geklappt, bis zum Neustart des Systems, da ward es nie wieder gesehen. Gut, Daten waren nicht direkt betroffen, aber selbst eine Neuistallation ist zeitaufwändig genug, aber das was mit HF7 passiert ist schon heimtückisch, weil man es erst später bemerkt.

@Bender

Na Siemens wird das ja wohl kaum absichtlich machen, aber an die große Glocke hängen? Siehst ja, das Ding wird einfach zurückgezogen, nicht so doll, diese Lösung.


----------



## Bender (9 März 2007)

Was macht denn das HF7?
Weisst du was genauers? Mein Projekt konnte ich ohne Probs konvertieren und erweitern.  

Gruß mit Fuß,
Bender


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 März 2007)

*keinerlei Probleme mit WinCC Flexible*



Bender schrieb:


> Was macht denn das HF7?..


Also, ich hatte mit HF7 erstmals keinerlei Probleme unter WinCC Flexible.

In der Step7-Umgebung hatte ich allerdings ein paar Ungereimtheiten, nennen wir es mal Abstürze, die mir neu waren. Da mir die Ursachen nicht bekannt sind, möchte ich auch nicht näher darauf eingehen. Es wäre reine Spekulation.

Dass Siemens jedoch alle HFs aus dem Netz nimmt, muss schon einen sehr gravierenden Grund haben. Gab es so etwas überhaupt schon einmal? Einen HotFix mit einer Lebensdauer von nur 7 Tagen?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rs-plc-aa (10 März 2007)

> Also, ich hatte mit HF7 erstmals keinerlei Probleme unter WinCC Flexible.


 
So ging es mir eigentlich auch...

Die Runtime läuft nun auch wieder bockstabil

Um so mehr würde mich natürlich interessieren was das für ein ominöser Fehler sein soll der gefunden wurde -> er kann ja nicht schlimmer sein als die mit denen man bislang sowieso leben musste und trotzdem was zustande gebracht hat.

Also bitte Siemens: Hosen runter lassen, sagen was es ist und wir können dann selber entscheiden was wir weiter tun werden !!!


----------



## Maxl (10 März 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na deswegen heißt das ja *HOTFIX* . Im allgemeinen heißt es doch immer, nur einsetzen, wenn die beschriebenen Verbesserungen für die eigene Arbeit wichtig sind. Wenn ich also z.Bsp. eh kaum mit Scripten arbeite, muß ich auch nicht unbedingt ein Hotfix installieren, das irgendeinen Fehler im Umgang damit behebt. Nach einigen Monaten kann man das dann nachholen.


 
Meine Meinung!

Wir arbeiten immer noch mit 2k5 SP1 - keine zusätzlichen Hotfixes installiert.

Hab nur 1 Problem, mit dem ich leben kann: Liegt das Projekt auf einem Netzlaufwerk, verweigert Flexible gelegentlich das Speichern.
Abhilfe: Öffnen, sofort speichern versuchen - gibt es hier kein Problem, gibt es auch bis zum nächsten Neustart keins.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 März 2007)

Hallo,

entwarnung ! - Der Download ist mittlerweile wieder freigegeben.

Ein entsprechender Hinweis zum entdeckten fehlverhalten steht dabei.

Zitat Siemens:


> *Wichtiger Hinweis zum Systemverhalten von Hotfix 7:*
> Bei HMI-Projekten, die sehr viele bzw. sehr große Bitmaps- und TIFF-Grafiken beinhalten, kann es zu dem im folgenden beschriebenen Verhalten kommen.
> - Die einmalige Konvertierung auf Hotfix 7 kann zu einem erhöhten Hauptspeicherbedarf am Engineeringplatz führen. In seltenen Fällen wird die Konvertierung abgebrochen.
> - Das Projektfile (*.hmi) kann nach einer Konvertierung auf Hotfix 7 an Größe zunehmen.
> ...


 
War also nicht schlimm - wenn man solche Grafiken nicht verwendet hat merkt man gar nichts...


----------



## guenni (13 März 2007)

Na ja dann warten wir mal bei welchem Hotfix oder Servicepack wir landen bis man die Software brauchen kann.

Werde mir genau überlegen ob ich Flex weiterhin benutzen soll ich werde Protool solange verteidigen bis ich gar nicht mehr anderst kann. Habe zum Glück erst wenige Flex Projekte machen müssen und hatte keine grösseren Probleme.

Guenni


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 März 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> - Das Projektfile (*.hmi) kann nach einer Konvertierung auf Hotfix 7 an Größe zunehmen.



Das kann man ja kaum glauben. NOCH größer ?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 März 2007)

Hallo,

@guenni: Das kommt immer auf die Sichtweise darauf an.

Ich bin "eingestiegen" als flexible auf den markt kam (2004) und hatte keinerlei ProTool Erfahrung - daher war eben die Entscheidung pro flexible - da klar war daß ProTool nun nicht mehr weiterentwickelt würde.

Man sieht es ja mittlerweile schon an den Preisen der Panels -> die die ProTool noch unterstützen werden künstlich verteuert um einen weiteren Anreiz zu schaffen...

Aber mir geht es wie dir bei EPLAN z.B. - da halte ich auch noch lange an der 5.70 fest da ich diese eben gut beherrsche und sie ausgereift ist.

Das neue EPLAN P8 ist ungefähr wie flexible v 2004 -> es gibt noch viel zu tun...

Paralellen lassen sich dort auch bei der Plattform ziehen - EPLAN 5 läuft schnell und flüssig (ProTool) und P8 ist ein lahmer Klotz (flexible).

EPLAN 5 ist MFC basiert, P8 ist .net framework (v1.1 sogar noch) basiert.

Noch fragen ?

Nichts desto trotz würde ich behaupten daß man mit dem aktuellen Stand von flexible ordentlich arbeiten kann - und ja: das was hinten rauskommt braucht eben mehr Speicherplatz -> das liegt aber einfach an der Plattform - ist bei anderen auch nicht anders - man muß sich halt daran gewöhnen, fertig.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 März 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> und ja: das was hinten rauskommt braucht eben mehr Speicherplatz -> das liegt aber einfach an der Plattform - ist bei anderen auch nicht anders - man muß sich halt daran gewöhnen, fertig.



Schwachsinn!

Wenn selbst das kleinste Projekt nicht mehr per Email verschicken kannst, weil es 30 MB groß ist, dann ist das einfach eine Fehlentwicklung !

Wenn du dich daran gewöhnst, dann wirst du dich wohl auch ans Scheißefressen gewöhnen, fertig.

Die Software soll dem Menschen dienen, nicht umgekehrt !


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Schwachsinn!
> 
> Wenn selbst das kleinste Projekt nicht mehr per Email verschicken kannst, weil es 30 MB groß ist, dann ist das einfach eine Fehlentwicklung !
> 
> ...


 
Ooh was für ein Vergleich...

Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen daß sich die *.hmi - Datei stark komprimieren lässt ?
Dann würde ich das mal tun bevor ich es per e-mail versende...

Daß diese Dateigrößen stark an die Plattform angelehnt sind ist aber nun mal so - wenn du nichts vergleichbares im Einsatz hast ist es einfach immer nur darauf rumzutrampeln -> bringt aber nichts, es ist die Realität.

Ausserdem hat das Projektfile (bzw. dessen Größe) ja nichts mit der RT zu tun - und hier ist alles noch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 März 2007)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Ooh was für ein Vergleich...
> 
> Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen daß sich die *.hmi - Datei stark komprimieren lässt ?



Schlaumeier.
Natürlich zippe ich erst, aber danach sind die Projekte immer noch ca. 10 mal so groß, wie ein Vergleichbares ProTool - Projekt.

*Edit:*
Wenn du als *Anfänger *natürlich nur Miniprojekte mit einem Eingabefeld und einer Meldung auf einem OP73 realisiert hast, ist dir das vielleicht noch garnicht aufgefallen.



rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Daß diese Dateigrößen stark an die Plattform angelehnt sind ist aber nun mal so - wenn du nichts vergleichbares im Einsatz hast ist es einfach immer nur darauf rumzutrampeln -> bringt aber nichts, es ist die Realität.



Du bist echt ein Konsument, wie ihn sich Bill Gates und Konsorten nicht besser wünschen können.

Alle Scheiße fressen und denken "es ist nunmal so".

Du wirst mit deiner Einstellung natürlich nichts bewirken können.

Aber wenn genug Maschinenbauer auf andere, bessere Visualisierungen wechseln, dann wird Siemens auch erkennen, dass sie mit ihrer Billig - Entwicklung vor die Wand gefahren sind.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> *Edit:*
> Wenn du als *Anfänger *natürlich nur Miniprojekte mit einem Eingabefeld und einer Meldung auf einem OP73 realisiert hast, ist dir das vielleicht noch garnicht aufgefallen.


 
... so wird´s wohl sein - und natürlich in KOP programmiert 



> Du bist echt ein Konsument, wie ihn sich Bill Gates und Konsorten nicht besser wünschen können.
> 
> Alle Scheiße fressen und denken "es ist nunmal so".
> 
> Du wirst mit deiner Einstellung natürlich nichts bewirken können.


 
Wie kommst du darauf ?
Aber das Stichwort Bill Gates passt zu der Entwicklungsumgebung unter der flexible erstellt wurde. Und andere Programme die ebenfalls dieser zugrunde liegen produzieren ebenfalls solche Trümmer - das war das was ich meinte.



> Aber wenn genug Maschinenbauer auf andere, bessere Visualisierungen wechseln, dann wird Siemens auch erkennen, dass sie mit ihrer Billig - Entwicklung vor die Wand gefahren sind.


 
Nenn doch mal nur *ein* Beispiel das zumindest gleichwertig ist.

BTW: Und bitte sachlich bleiben...


----------

